# starting out



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi  - hope you dont mind me joining in. Wow! it has been a long time since i have been on here ! after 3 failed ivf my relationship ended, think he was fed up with all the tears  so have been single for last 2 years and trying not to think about children. A few months ago i began the fostering process, after another meeting today i was online searching for foster forums to give me a bit more info, when i came across FF! felt like finding an old friend after the hours spent on here during past treatment. I feel a bit stupid but i had never thought about the option of further treatment on my own. reading on here tonight has got me thinking, I didnt think i would ever concider more treatment but you know as time passes you tend to forget how stressful and upsetting it can be when it goes wrong and still have that hope  that it could just as easily work. But whether i have the strength that you ladies have - well thats a different matter. I think i would like to talk to someone about the options.
Would the G.P be best place to begin ? or do i just speak direct to the clinic where i had the ivf ? 
any help / advice would be great . Thank you for reading! I am confused already thinking about it  

cjsky


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello CJSKY and welcome!  Glad you have found us.  Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful IVF and your relationship breakdown    If you have questions about what your options are, feel free to fire away here, between us we have a lot of knowledge and experience.

Some1
xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to the singles' board Cjsky!  Personally, I would try to get as many preliminary tests done by your GP or local GUM clinic as you can.  Some GPs will do virtually everything required by the fertility clinic, but others will refuse to do any - it's really the luck of the draw.  Generally, you don't need to be referred to a clinic for tx, so if you're happy with the clinic which you were previously attending, simply make an appointment and discuss your tx options there.  Any other questions, just pop them down on this or the relevant thread(s) and hopefully you will get a number of responses.   


A-Mx


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome, CJSky

As indekiwi said, GPs are a mixed bag. My first one couldn't or wouldn't answer any of my questions and simply said that it was not her area of expertise. I'd suggest asking your GP to refer you to an Assisted Conception Unit at a hospital, where they should carry out all the preliminary tests.

When I first joined the forum, very frightened about this path, a great book was recommended to me - Knock Yourself Up - which discusses many of the issues surrounding being a solo mum and using donor sperm. It helped give me a good overview of the task I was about to undertake. 

We're here anytime if you have questions for want to share thoughts x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

CJSky, good luck with your GP. I was one of the lucky ones and my GP was extremely helpful, mostly because she had spent 15 years doing IVF to have her baby   
As the others have said, ask away on here.  I am sure you are as strong as any of us   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

just wanted to add my welcome   
GPs vary but good start point to potentially get tests done for free
but for clinics, best just to do a little research (HFEA site, on here), identify a shortlist and then contact them for initial visit/consultation - no need to go via GP
wishing you the best of luck, do join in the chat here wherever feels appropriate   
Suitcase
x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello there. I wanted to also add that in addition to the practicalities you may also want to consider counselling. I am currently at the Lister in London where they have a free counsellor. It may really help you to get your head around the emotional side of things and at least at the Lister you can have as many sessions as you like and the counselling at least is free. Good luck xxx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi CJSKY, welcome to the singles board!  You may find your next tx much less stressful and everyone here is more than happy to pitch in so discuss away!  Sometimes I've felt shy about starting a thread so I tend to hide it in the standard ones already there, Single girls having IVF or if it's general, Calling all the single women.  But that's just me  

I have something I to add.  After 3 failed IVF's I think it is reasonable to ask your GP for some tests, clotting disorders etc.  I had mine done at the Early Pregnancy Unit at the local hospital.  If they won't agree it might be worth taking this up with your future clinic and see if they can't provide tx that takes these tests into account.  

Good luck and enjoy the next part of your journey!
Diesy xx


----------



## LindaL (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, I am single, but I am trying to get pregnant, how can I find a partner for my ovulation?


----------

